# shall i ask for a divorce?



## tamtam (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi, I just found out this forum, probably better to post it here than in the General area.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/general-relationship-discussion/21132-shall-i-ask-divorce.html


----------

